# Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder



## Franz_16 (5. April 2006)

Tag auch,
ich war letzte Woche mal kurz in Finnland und hab euch ein paar Bilder mitgebracht. 
Einen ausführlichen Bericht gibts dann in der Maiausgabe von www.anglerpraxis.de 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

.... da war mir ganz schön warm, beim Eisangeln:






... Rotaugen und Barsche gibts unendlich viele in den finnischen Eislöchern:





... finnisches Fischbuffet:





... sieht komisch aus, schmeckt aber - eingelegte Weissfische und Renken





... auch nicht schlecht: Lachssteak - Preis: 13,50€





... beeindruckender Salmoniden-Fluss:





... Fischen mit dem Netz 





... Inhalt eines 60m langen Netzes





.... Angebot in einem finnischen Angelladen





.... Köderfische werden mit der Reuse gefangen. Hauptbeute: Barsch + Rotaugen





... in Deutschland undenkbar - in Finnland völlig normal: Hechtfalle, die an einer Legangel montiert wird, die Köderfische sind selbstverständlich lebendig 





... die Falle hat zugeschnappt:





.... Wochenausbeute mit ca. 5 Legangeln:





... fehlt nur noch die Sonnenbrille - die Snowmobiles gehen so richtig ab... mit 100 km/h über den zugeforenen See heizen - ziemlich geil !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

Das Essen sieht ja mal geil aus)
(Die restlichen Bilder natürlich auch)
Freu mich schon auf den Bericht im MAg!


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

Mensch Franzl, wie immer supa Bericht & Bilder - wo war das denn genau in Finnland? #h


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

Das war an der ostfinnischen Seenplatte - die größte Ihrer Art in Europa.
ne größere Stadt da in der Nähe ist Kuopio (Skispringen)


----------



## RaEma (5. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

HI!
krass, dass is doch mal ein urlaub...
warst Du nur wegen dem Fischen dort, oder war das Angeln nur nebensächlich?
war aber bestimmt mal ne interessante erfahrung...

Gruß,
>>Raphael<<


----------



## ralle (5. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

Feine Einstimmung auf deinen Bericht !!

feine Pics !


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

Das Angeln war für mich Nebensache, hab insgesamt vielleicht ne Stunde selber geangelt... die restliche Zeit hab ich fotografiert und Videos gedreht usw.


----------



## Seehaeschen (5. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

Sag nicht, du warst am Pielinensee? Motorschlittenfahrten sind geil, können aber auch sehr bös enden  und beim ersten Bild hatteste wohl keine -30grad 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

Möönsch, Franz, für "einmal kurz nach Finnland" eine herrliche Angelimpression.

Schöne Bilder vom Globeangler:m


----------



## Hanselle 007 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

Dickes #r Jung hat bestimmt super Fun gemacht die woche wie man es an deinen Bilder sieht.
dann noch ein nachträgliches Petri und ich hoffe dir hat das Essen da oben geschmeckt hat.#6 
Und echt ein klasse bericht und super fotos,mach weiter so.|good: 






Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## Seebaer (5. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

Hallo Franz

Glückwunsch zu Deiner Woche Urlaub.

Bei solchen Bildern kann man(n) nur neidisch schauen :q :m :q


----------



## freibadwirt (5. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

Hey Franzl
da hast ja ne tolle Woche in Finnland gehabt#6 . Und hungrig bist auch nicht heimgekommen.
Gruß Andreas|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Jirko (6. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

grandiose pics mein lieber und besten dank dafür #6


----------



## taildancer (6. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

Hyvää Franz!!!!
Ich hoffe dir hat mein heimatland gefallen?(dumme frage...siehst recht glücklich aus auf den pics)
freu mich auf den ausführlichen bericht!!!
terveisiä taildancer...


----------



## Heilbutt (6. April 2006)

*AW: Winterabenteuer Finnland - ein paar Bilder*

Servus Franz,
ich kau hier gerade an meinem Käsebrot rum, und dann
seh ich Bilder von so einem Buffet:c :c :c !!!

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf deinen Bericht.

Gruß

Holger


----------

